# Need a flywheel



## 1stecumseh (Jan 3, 2010)

First-Let me say Hello and Thanks to all, I have been aound here for a bit, just reading other posts and gathering useful info. 
The question is...I have a Jacobsen snowblower with a 6hp Tecumseh engine, the magnets came off the flywheel I epoxied them back on but it just isnt right. On ebay i found a flywheel from a 6hp Tec-but I cant find out the diameter. My model num is H60-75447M Ser 8166C..The one on ebay is this-- 6HP Motor Model H60-75003E Serial 5214 04196 mounted on a Ariens Snow Thro 10M6 Trac Team Will this flywheel work on my machine?
My guess is it will, both being 75xxx models. Thanks for the help....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Reply posted in your other thread in the 4-cycle section.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Read that reply and solve your issue. 


Chevrolet SuperChargers


----------

